# Laptop und PC verbinden mit crossover Kabel



## meste (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte meinen Laptop mit dem PC verbinden. Vor ca. 6 Monaten habe ich mir so einen Ethernet CardBus Adapter besorg und gleich dazu die passende Kabel (gekreuzte usw.). Aber ich schaffe es halt nicht. Im Momment möchte ich das mit einem Crossover Kabel probieren und habe am Laptop auch den Laufwerk freigegeben und der Arbeitsgruppenname ist auf beiden gleich.
Ich habe hier im Forum bisschen herumgesucht, jedoch bin ich nicht weiter gekommen.
Meine grosse Bitte an euch, kann mir einer Bitte genau erklären wie ich das mit dem Crossover Kabel hinbekomm.

Ich danke für jede Hilfe.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

meste


----------



## Mbnightmare (3. Oktober 2004)

Welches Betriebssystem setzt du ein? Die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte sind installiert? Dann mußt du noch IP-Adressen für die Netzwerkkarten vergeben(z,B, 192.168.10.1 u. 192.162.10.2). Das macht man unter den Netzwerkverbindungen->TCP-IP ->Eigenschaften. Wenn du das gemacht hast unter START->AUSFÜRHEN-> cmd eintippen und dann mit ping 192.168.10.x ("x" steht für die letzte Zahl der IP-Adresse vom anderen Rechner) schauen ob der andere Rechner erreichbar ist. Das sollte jetzt so gehen. Wenn du jetzt in der Netzwerkumgebung nachschaust, müßtest du den anderen Rechner sehen und auf die Freigaben zugreifen können.


----------



## Kleini (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle!

Ich habe mal vor geraumer Zeit auf meiner Homepage eine entsprechende Anleitung hinterlegt, hier der Link:

http://www.kleinis-page.de/Tipps/Tipp6.html

Solltest du mit Win98 arbeiten, musst du zusätzlich den Client von Windows-Anmeldung auf Mircosoft-Network umstellen (geht in den Netzwerkeinstellungen).

MfG Kleini


----------



## meste (3. Oktober 2004)

Laptop - XP Home
PC - XP pro

das Problem beim Laptop ist, dass man die IP Adresse der Netzwerkkarte und vom CardBus Adapter nicht verändern kann. Besser gesagt man kommt nicht einmal dort hin.
Sondern zu den Eigenschaften von LAN Verbindung. Man kann noch zur zweiten Ablage (Authetifizierung) umblättern. Dort sieht man das mit der EAP-Typ usw.

lg meste


----------



## Kleini (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch aber hier noch mal eine detailierte Anweisung, wie man eine IP einstellt, nur für den Fall, dass wir völlig aneinander vorbei reden. Zunächst solltest du Admin-Rechte haben, wenn versuchst das Netzwerk zu konfigurieren. Dann Systemsteuerung>Netzwerkverbindungen. Dort solltest du alle deine Verbindungen sehen (evtl. DFÜ-Verbindungen für's Internet und sämtliche Netzwerkkarten, inkl. Firewire). Sollte so etwas wie "LAN-Verbindung" nicht aufgeführt sein, dann ist deine Karte nicht ordnungsgemäß installiert, du solltest also einen entsprechenden Treiber installieren. In den Netzwerkeinstellungen gehst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf "LAN-Verbindung" und wählst "Eigenschaften". Dort klickst du dann auf  TCP/IP und klickst unten auf Eigenschaften. Dann kommt ein Dialog, in dem du eine IP und eine Subnetmask einstellen kannst. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Das machst du bei beiden Rechnern und alles sollte gehen.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, kannst du nicht die Eigenschaften von TCP/IP öffnen. Das klingt extrem danach, dass du keine Admin-Rechte hast. Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir dazu nicht ein (und ich habe schon tausendmal ein Netzwerk konfiguriert).
Hier noch die Alternativ-Notlösung: Öffne die DOS-Eingabeaufforderung und gib ipconfig -all ein. Dort solltest du herausbekommen können, welche IP deine Netzwerkkarte momentan hat und stelle dann halt die IP des anderen Rechners entsprechend ein.

MfG Kleini


----------



## Giftzwerg (3. Oktober 2004)

kleine Ergänzung zu Kleini:
Adminrechte sind eh klar - die braucht man bei Win grundsätzlich wenn man irgendwas konfigurieren will   
Aber wenn bei ipconfig die IP - Adresse 127.x.x.x oder 169.x.x.x lautet wobei x für jede beliebige Zahl steht, dann musst du die Konfiguration noch machen. Daheim nimmt man normalerweise eine 192.168.x.x Adresse weil die im Internet nicht vorkommen, es da also keine Probleme beim surfen geben kann


----------



## xCondoRx (3. Oktober 2004)

noch eine ergänzung 



			
				Giftzwerg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn bei ipconfig die IP - Adresse 127.x.x.x oder 169.x.x.x lautet wobei x für jede beliebige Zahl steht, dann musst du die Konfiguration noch machen. Daheim nimmt man normalerweise eine 192.168.x.x Adresse weil die im Internet nicht vorkommen, es da also keine Probleme beim surfen geben kann



127.x.x.x und 169.x.x.x wird wohl eher weniger vorkommen .. entweder 0.0.0.0 (DHCP nicht erreichbar) oder 169.254.x.x (APIPA)..


----------



## meste (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Die Verbindung steht, es lag daran, das am Laptop die LAN Verb. ein Teil einer Netzwerkbrücke war.

Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem. Wenn ich ein Ordner Frei geben möchte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung

_Beim Versuch, xxx freizugeben, ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Der Serverdienst wurde nicht gestartet. Die freigestellten Resource ist nicht erstellt worden._.

Das Problem habe ich auf mein PC und am Laptop.

lg

meste


----------



## meste (4. Oktober 2004)

...hat den niemand eine Ahnung...


----------



## Kleini (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

Also irgendwas läuft da bei dir total schräg, keine Ahnung was. Eine solche Fehlermeldung habe ich noch nie gesehen. Was will Windows für einen Server starten? Sorry. So lange du keine Freigabe mit rechter Maustaste und Häckchen setzen kannst, habe ich keinen Plan mehr.

MfG Kleini

P.S.: Eine kleine Idee habe ich. Falls du Service-Pack 2 installiert hast, muss es irgendwo im Sicherheitszentrum eine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Freigaben geben (hab' ich aber auch nur irgendwann irgendwo gelesen).


----------



## Willi_The_Kid (4. Oktober 2004)

Hast Du vllt. irgendwelche Dienste deaktiviert? (unter: Systemsteuerung >> Verwaltung >> Dienste) Da gibt's n paar die fürs Netzwerk wichtig sind, für Freigaben *z.B.* 'Netzwerk-DDE-Serverdienst' Gibt glaub ich noch n paar mehr, musst mal ausprobieren, steht ja immer daneben, wofür der Dienst wichtig ist und ob er gestartet ist oder nicht. Hab leider grad wenig Zeit, aber wenn Du nicht klarkommst kann ich auch nochmal nachschauen, was genau denn jetzt wichtig ist.

Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## meste (4. Oktober 2004)

@Willi_The_Kid

...könntest du mir mal da helfen bitte. Danke im vorraus.

lg

meste


----------



## Willi_The_Kid (5. Oktober 2004)

hi meste

also unter  Systemsteuerung >> Verwaltung >> Dienste : Schau mal nach ob folgende Dienste auf >automatisch< stehen (falls nicht: Doppelklick auf den Dienst und unter Starttyp >automatisch< auswählen):

- Computerbrowser
- Netzwerk-DDE-Dienst
- Netzwerk-DDE-Serverdienst

falls Du was an den Einstellungen änderst, starte den Rechner sicherheitshalber nochmal neu und probier's dann mal mit der Freigabe.

sollte das nicht helfen, bzw. die Dienste bereits so konfiguriert sein, maximier mal das Fenster, mach zwei, drei Screenshots der gesamten Liste (oder tipp von mir aus die Konfiguration ab ) und schick die an: phil_defer[at]gmx.net

Natürlich kann das ganze auch an was anderem liegen, also nich sauer sein, wenn Du dir jetzt auf meinen Rat hin Mühen machst, und das Problem doch nicht beseitigt wird...

Gruß
Willi


----------



## xCondoRx (5. Oktober 2004)

In der Fehlermeldung steht doch schon genau drin wo der Fehler liegt.. Der Serverdienst ist nicht gestartet.. Also den Dienst "Server" aktivieren.. Der ist für die Dateifreigabe verantwortlich..


----------



## meste (10. Oktober 2004)

@ xCondoRx

Den Dienst Server gibt es in der Liste nicht. Die anderen zwei, welche mir Willi_The_Kid sagte, die hab ich gefunden und umgestellt.
Und es geht noch immer nicht.

Ich erklär sicherheitshalber nochmals genau was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe:

Betribssystem         Laptop = XPhome                 PC = XPpro

IP´s      Laptop = 192.168.0.3                PC = 192.168.0.2

Arbeitsgruppe beider gleich

Ping vom PC an Laptop und Laptop an PC funtioniert.

Benutzer am Laptop hat Admin Rechte und kein Password. Keine weiteren Benutzerkonten Aktiviert.

Firewall ist am Laptop deaktiviert.

Und Ich möchte vom PC auf die Daten vom Laptop zugreifen können

Und Ordner kann ich nicht freigeben wegen der Meldung:

_Beim Versuch, xxx freizugeben, ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Der Serverdienst wurde nicht gestartet. Die freigestellten Resource ist nicht erstellt worden.._ 

Ich danke im vorraus und hoffe, das Ihr mir, bei meinem lächerlichen Problem weiter helfen könnt.


lg

meste


----------



## ksk (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Schau mal bei den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte, ob dDienst "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe für Windowsnetzwerke" Installiert ist. Wenn nicht Installieren und dann müsste es funktionieren.


ksk


----------



## meste (10. Oktober 2004)

Endlich, ich hab´s.


Ich möchte mich nochmals bei allen für die Beiträge recht herzlich bedanken. Aber kann mir bitte noch jemand sagen wie ich mit dem Laptop über PC ins Internet kann?



lg

meste


----------



## meste (13. Oktober 2004)

...kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich mit dem Laptop über Pc eine Internetverbindung über LAN herstellen kann.

Ich habe mich schon hier im Forum herum geschaut und bin leider nicht fündig geworden und würde daher jemanden bitten mir zu helfen.


lg

meste


----------



## deepdive (27. Dezember 2004)

dabei könnte ich auch hilfe brauchen


----------



## TobGod (27. Dezember 2004)

Eigenschaften deiner Verbindung und unter Erweitert dann die Internetverbindung freigeben und evntl. noch, dass der Laptop diese auch steuern kann, dmait er sich auch automatisch einwählen kann.


----------



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

1. Leg bei beiden rechnern eine Feste ip fest.
2. Ping die rechner gegenseitig.

Wennde soweit bist und antwort bekommst isses nur noch ein katzensprung

MFG Hawkster


----------



## meste (8. Februar 2005)

Hi!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Wireless Netzwerkadapter

PCI-Karte
2,4 GHz
Belkin 54g
802.11g
54 Mbps

besorgt, damit ich das problem mit dem Kabel endlich los bin.
Nun, ich dachte das schaffe ich problemlos. Denksde.
Ich hatte beim ersten mal zuerst die Karte Installiert, und erst nacher die Software.
Dann ist mir aufgefallen das man zuerst die Software und dann die Karte Installieren *muss* .
Naja, das tat ich dann auch und habe die Karte gleich ganz unten auf einem anderen PCI Steckplatz reingesteckt, damit die Antenne halbwegs frei ist.
Am Laptop auch genau so vorgegangen.

Jetzt habe ich im SysTray einen Icon von Netzwerkverbindung mit einem X (Drahtlose Verbindung nicht verfügbar) und eine Netzwerkverbindungs Icon von der Software mit der gleichen Meldung. In der Anleitung steht wenn man auf den Icon doppelt klickt, öffnet sich ein Fenster mit den verfügbaren Verbindungen. Tja das Fenster geht auf ohne verfügbaren Verbindung.
Am PC ist die Geminsame Nutzung des Internet Aktiviert.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir wieder mal bei meinem Problem weiter helfen und danke für jede Antwort.


meste


----------



## vw-cult (8. Februar 2005)

meste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Wireless Netzwerkadapter
> 
> PCI-Karte
> ...


  Schaue mal bitte nach, wie die Netzwerkkarten eingestellt sind an jeder einzelnen Station.

 Diese Einstellung kannst du einsehen unter Systemsteuerung/System/Hardware/GeräteManager und da dann Netzwerkadapter.

 Wenn du auf die W-Lan karte einen Doppelklick machst kannst du diese noch einstellen.

 So ist es zumindest bei mir.

 Dort dann mal die Geschwindigkeit beider Karten auf  802.11b (11 Mbit) umstellen und testen ob dann eine Verbindung besteht.

 Das gleiche Problem hatte ich nämlich auch und leider musste ich somit feststellen das mein USB Dongle die erwartete Leistung nicht liefert obwohl er das eigentlich sollte.

 Ab da klappte es bei mir hervorragend. (Leider 11 Mbit)

 MfG


----------



## meste (8. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Tipp aber es funktioniert nicht.
Es werden keine Verbindungen angezeigt.
Da ich Wireless noch nie Installiert habe wäre ich für genaue erklärung sehr dankbar.


meste


----------



## vw-cult (9. Februar 2005)

Tja wenn es auch nicht mit dem runterschalten klappt, dann  sieht es schon schlecht aus. 

 Dann checke evtl. mal dein Windows ob nicht auf irgendeinem PC die Firewall noch aktiv gesetzt ist.

Ansonsten mus man eben etwas tiefer einsteigen welche statischen IP - Adressen haste denn vergeben? 

 Wenn diese vergeben sind, checke sie an jedem Rechner. (Start/Ausführen/cmd (bei WindowsXP ansonsten Eingabeaufforderung) --> dann dort "ping 192.168.1.1" (Bsp.) und sie sollte Antworten

 c:\>ping 127.0.0.1

 Ping wird ausgeführt für 127.0.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

 Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
 Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
 Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
 Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128

 Ping-Statistik für 127.0.0.1:
     Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
 Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
     Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms


 Beide Netzwerkkarten gleiches Netz und sie sollten sich finden.

 Gruß


----------



## meste (9. Februar 2005)

PC 192.168.0.1
LPT 192.168.0.2

und keiner kann den anderen Anpingen.


----------

